# Another caravel



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

This just arrived this morning. It was on ebay italia and advertised as being absolutely brand new, but not boxed. I noticed straight away that the handle is wrong for the pf, but looked closely at the pics and decided to take a punt. I would say, that is has seen very little useage but definitely has had some paint or perhaps a total paint job. The only tell tall sign is a bit of overspray on the on off switch, which does not seem to work! I turned it on via that nd it heated up, then when I went to switch it off it did not and the electrics tripped! I will find someone who knows a bit more than I do about these things to take a look for me. Anyway, here are a few pics:


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Can anyone help me? The on off switch at the back is plastic. it is off at 12 o'clock then it turns on by rotating it either way. When I switched it on at the wall, the red light did not come on until I had rotated the switch. When I went to turn it off it did not and tripped the electrics. Now it has cooled down and I am having a little look, when you rotate the switch you get a noise of a spring stretching, which does not sound right. Has anyone who has one any photos of the inside , when turned upside down with the base plat removed so i can see what i should be looking at?


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Sounds like the switch is connecting live to ground which is tripping the mains.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have whipped the base plate off, but I am none the wiser! I will seek help me thinks.....just waiting for offers now!


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Can you post a photo of the choc-block to which the power cable is connected?

Regards,

T.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I hope this is what you want. I have also attached a short video clip so hopefully you will be able to pick up on the spring noise (if it works!).


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

David , whilst it is unplugged obviously, can you trace where what appears to be the blue wire attached to a brass crimp terminal and screwed to the cable grip goes to, as a blue wire should mean a neutral terminal which still carries electricity and also trace where the green and yellow earth wire goes to, if the earth and neutral have been crosswired that could cause your power tripping issues.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Charlie, all seems in order with your observations


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Can you take a photo showing exactly where the coloured wires go to?

There's a spring under the back knob, it makes a strange noise, but it's nothing to worry about (it's there to cause tension on the knob, to stop it from rotating if you knock it lightly by mistake). What is worrying is that blue wire bolted to the cable clamp on the chassis.

Regards,

T.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

That's the earth wire Tom think it is the green side.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Damn I must be going blind, although I did think neutral is wired to the chassis!









Regards,

T.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

dsc said:


> Damn I must be going blind, although I did think neutral is wired to the chassis!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not alone Tom it did look like a blue neutral wire to me as well, but it is vintage Italian electrical stuff so who knows lol.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, not seeing anything wrong, I set it up again through one of those surge plugs (not sure if they work in reverse!). Everything went ok and this is the first shot. Only observations are the dead band seems huge. I let it go to 97, knocked off the thermostat and caught it at 97 or so on the way down. Although tasty, the shot was not hot enough.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

A contact sent his to me

http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/faidate/arrarex/resistenza_eng.htm


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

i have not yet had a chance to play in depth, but I need to stick the temp probe into the cup. It is showing 97 in the boiler when I go to pull the shot, ie raise the lever. I hold it for 15 seconds or so, then another 25 say to pull the shot. But, when I taste the shot immediately it is too cool (cups are warm). Is there anything obvious to check please. Once I know the temp in the cup I will post it later on.


----------

